# Feeling unfit and unmotivated? Let's ride.



## Cubist (6 Feb 2013)

It's 5 am. I can't sleep, for a variety of complex reasons. Last year I was diagnosed with a FAI of the right hip. I had pinned all my hopes on an operation that might have cured the pain and loss of mobility, but apparently I'm too far gone to benefit from the operation, and too young to have a new hip. I've used all the excuses of the weather, the sloppy trails, the fear of hurting afterwards and I've spent more time building bikes than I have riding them. At the beginning of January I was fatter than I have been in fifteen years, and over the last couple of weeks the old black dog has been scratching at the door. Enough. I need to ride. The hip isn't going to get any better, and if I wait any longer I will never get back to where I was, mentally or physically.
A thread on another forum asking for riders near Wiltshire to ride has inspired this but Iive in West Yorks, so for anyone in Yorks, Derbys, Manchester, Lancs, areas here's my idea. 
Do you want to meet up and ride at a level where you don't need to worry about your fitness, your appearance, or your skill levels? If you do, email me. I know a good number of bridleways in Kirklees and Calderdale, (Hudersfield and Halifax to the not so local) but I have GPS, guidebooks and a desire to explore. I want to get back out for easy days and half-days out on real riding, where I don't have to compete or kill myself to keep up, where we can wait at the top for anyone who has to push up, or at the bottom for anyone who feels the need to push down. We can hoon around to our hearts' content or simply enjoy the view and the company. No competitiveness or criticism (although all of that is only ever internal
I have a car that can carry up to four/five bikes and passengers, so we can have excursions to the Peaks, Dales,Moors, Lakes, even trail centres.
Anyone up for that? Fat, unfit, unsure, depressive? Old, young, silent, gobshite? Novices, folk returning to biking, old lags ready to share experience? All more than welcome. The idea is to ride, to simply ride without the pressures of feeling others are watching and scoring your performance? To find a bridleway where we can spin along and chat, with a pub or a cafe as a reward. To find a proper challenge, but take whatever time we need to get everyone up, down or through it (it won't all be easy riding!) I get so much out of biking want to help others while I'm mending myself.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Feb 2013)

Shame I live so far away Cubist, sounds like a cracking offer for anyone local tho'


----------



## Cubist (6 Feb 2013)

First awayday will be to Lukesdad's trail centre.......


----------



## lukesdad (6 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> First awayday will be to Lukesdad's trail centre.......


 lol


----------



## lukesdad (6 Feb 2013)

A couple of years ago i tried to get something off the ground with the Brecon dirty weekend, but after initial interest only 2 turned up. Might be time to try something again, seeing as their is some new blood in this part of the forum, maybe something more central ?


----------



## Kies (6 Feb 2013)

Cubist ...... Bring your posse to London .. "i'd be daaaarn proud to ride with you good Northern bikers"


----------



## Cubist (6 Feb 2013)

lukesdad said:


> A couple of years ago i tried to get something off the ground with the Brecon dirty weekend, but after initial interest only 2 turned up. Might be time to try something again, seeing as their is some new blood in this part of the forum, maybe something more central ?


Works for me.... we're spoilt for choice for organic riding in Yorks, but there's no doubt whatsoever that some of my most memorable rides have been in Wales (motorway access means it's just over an hour and a half to 'Degla, a couple of hours and we're in Snowdonia etc ) Brecon will be within a dirty weekend sort of distance, and I have all sorts of camping kit and ready to make one in with that sort of riding on offer. 

Peak District might be a good idea for a forum roundup , especially White Peak, slightly less intimidating for novices perhaps?


----------



## Cubist (6 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> Cubist ...... Bring your posse to London .. "i'd be daaaarn proud to ride with you good Northern bikers"


I might just do that, but would need to open an advice thread entitled "what tyres for streets paved with gold?"


----------



## Motozulu (6 Feb 2013)

Cubist sorry to hear of your problems mate - as a Staffs dweller I'm sure I could make the journey to your neck of the woods - a spring/summer meet in mind? count me in, work allowing of course


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Feb 2013)

If I can sort transport and you don't mind waiting for me to catch up... would be nice...


----------



## simon.r (6 Feb 2013)

I could be up for something in the Peaks. Gentle pace suits me down to the ground and the only working MTB I have is a single-speed, so I have an excuse for walking up hills!

Keep me informed please.


----------



## Cubist (6 Feb 2013)

Motozulu said:


> Cubist sorry to hear of your problems mate - as a Staffs dweller I'm sure I could make the journey to your neck of the woods - a spring/summer meet in mind? count me in, work allowing of course


Yep, a spring meet would be great. I've always wanted to ride Cannock anyway, so we can sort a ride there as well.


----------



## Cubist (6 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If I can sort transport and you don't mind waiting for me to catch up... would be nice...


Sort out some Cheshire/Derbyshire routes and I'll pick you up on the way. I don't mind travelling to ride!


simon.r said:


> I could be up for something in the Peaks. Gentle pace suits me down to the ground and the only working MTB I have is a single-speed, so I have an excuse for walking up hills!
> 
> Keep me informed please.


Yes, I've been looking at some rides around Chatsworth etc.... fun without the vertical rock chutes. 

Or there's Roman lakes..... I keep hearing good things about there.


----------



## simon.r (6 Feb 2013)

And Cannock's much more doable on a single-speed!

This was taken before a 'More Ears Than Gears' ride (organised through STW) in 2002:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> Sort out some Cheshire/Derbyshire routes and I'll pick you up on the way. I don't mind travelling to ride!
> ....


 you mean I have to actually know the area I live in?  Not much around here except the Delamere Forest (and a disused converted railway) which is getting rather boring after 6 months of being here (people/pet dodging is anoying me but I suppose it is preferable to hitting them!) Haven't been over to Llangollen yet - want to touch up my mtb skills first!

Know the white peak area much better - having (partially) grown up not far from there and in-laws live over in Oldham so can always cycle over one day/stay overnight and meet up next day. transport issues usually only apply during the week - I don't have access to a car during the week.


----------



## simon.r (6 Feb 2013)

Thinking out loud...another option could be Sherwood Pines (north of Nottingham, not far from Mansfield).

There are a number of awesome bike trails , and plenty of car parking, a cafe and a bike shop on site.


----------



## Motozulu (6 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> Yep, a spring meet would be great. I've always wanted to ride Cannock anyway, so we can sort a ride there as well.


 
Yep deffo mate. As others have said will travel to wherever - not done Sherwood yet but my mates have and it's very similar to Cannock they say - aside from the red route being more 'flowy' than Cannock's and not as technical/tricky.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Feb 2013)

Im working in leicester in april can t do the weekend of the 5th as thats Banjo s Dragon ride but one of the others could be possible don't mind camping us welsh mtbers is 'ard


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2013)

Would love to join in on some organised (of sorts) MTB rides. Got a very capable old skool rigid MTB, goes uphill well, but the 'driver' is a bit crap coming down hill !

Roman Lakes - do you mean Mellor area ? My doorstep !


----------



## Cubist (6 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Would love to join in on some organised (of sorts) MTB rides. Got a very capable old skool rigid MTB, goes uphill well, but the 'driver' is a bit crap coming down hill !
> 
> Roman Lakes - do you mean Mellor area ? My doorstep !


Yep, souff Madchestor, Marple


----------



## Kestevan (6 Feb 2013)

I'd love to join you... Mrs Kes is somewhat broke atm, so opportunities to get out and about are limited - but I can usually sneak off for an hour or so early on a Sunday morning.

Let me know if you fancy a quick blatt round the local trails anytime - I'm only in Holmfirth so pretty close for off the cuff rides.
I'm mainly roady based, and as I get older my sense of self-preservation has got stronger - so nothing too lairy for me


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (6 Feb 2013)

sounds good to me. i want to do some more natural riding and just be out on the bike we could do with a thread for i am riding hear on such a date so people can opt in and out


----------



## lukesdad (6 Feb 2013)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> sounds good to me. i want to do some more natural riding and just be out on the bike we could do with a thread for i am riding hear on such a date so people can opt in and out


 there is the informal rides thread and a calendar but as its mtb probably best to discuss it here then list it when its sorted.


----------



## 02GF74 (6 Feb 2013)

live too far away, consider yourself lucky you have interesting mtb terrain on your doorstep, down here in the sunny south, near london,, we have may have better weather but sod all interesting places to ride. ggrrr......................


----------



## lukesdad (9 Feb 2013)

found this for the white peak http://www.bikemaps.co.uk/peak_district_white_peak.htm looks like some good routes

and this campsite looks pretty central http://campingandcaravanningmatlock.com/page/how_to_find_us £7 a night for a single adult wont break anyones bank


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2013)

South Downs Way?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Feb 2013)

North Somerset has a a great many places (that I haven't yet discovered!) on an MTB. My excuse? Well, I wouldn't want to get the bike dirty and I'm such a newbie. And I'm a roadie.

But of course I'd be lying about the first bit and thanks to your input, with others, I bought a reasonably good MTB which bears your user-name. So, if you're ever down here Cubist, then I'd be glad to hook up.

I'm out tomorrow looking for some new territory to ride and a place I take the road bike - Burrington Coombe - might just fit the bill given the weather. Reckon I might get wet...

All the best mate and have a good 'un wherever your track takes you...


----------



## Cubist (10 Feb 2013)

Well, that's one plan undone. I was about to suggest an inaugural meet at Roman Lakes this weekend, but my Mum was taken into Hospital with a heart attack on Weds, so rather selfishly I stuck the bike in the car and called in for a quick blast round Sherwood Pines on my way down to see her this morning (Saturday). Great fun, but boy has the trail got chewed up in places. It always suffered a bit from braking damage, but two of the best berms are now unridable thanks to what have become bottomless quagmires just as you need to be setting up for them.I was going to suggest next weekend, but have been booked in for a steroid injection into the hip joint on Friday and have been advised cycling would not be a good idea for a couple of days. So, stand by for the weekend after next.


----------



## Cubist (10 Feb 2013)

rich p said:


> South Downs Way?


That campsite in Matlock would be ideal........


----------



## Motozulu (11 Feb 2013)

Hope your Mom has a speedy recovery mate. All the best.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (11 Feb 2013)

Sorry to hear about your mother. Sorry to hear about your health problems too. You're one of the most helpful people I've met on this forum. I would so love to meet with you for real and join you in your ride up north! If only I could ... Oh well, if you're ever done here! Good luck!


----------



## cubby (11 Feb 2013)

Hi Cubist .... sorry to hear about your family problems and your hip  Must say i have been finding it hard to get motivated just lately ... fell from 3 - 4 times a week on the bike to once if i were lucky  Went up the Lakes at the weekend which was good, but amazing how quick your fitness drops ....

But am going to get back at it as of "NOW" as we are up at the 7 Stanes in 6 weeks and need to up the fitness levels for then ... 

Would definatly be interested in joining you on some of your rides .... and will also start posting some of our rides on here too if it would help get the forum more active 

Cheers


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

Any thoughts on this weekend?
It is my last free weekend for a while - Irish wolf hound sitting after that and would not be able to go far from home for 3 weekends and then we go on hols to Scotland for 2 weeks taking out another 3 weekends which takes me all the way to a week after Easter Sunday and into April! - of course if anyone is around during the week days let me know. I don't usually have transport other than my bike during the week but....


----------



## Cubist (12 Feb 2013)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> sounds good to me. i want to do some more natural riding and just be out on the bike we could do with a thread for i am riding hear on such a date so people can opt in and out





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Any thoughts on this weekend?





cubby said:


> Would definatly be interested in joining you on some of your rides .... and will also start posting some of our rides on here too if it would help get the forum more active
> 
> Cheers


 



simon.r said:


> I could be up for something in the Peaks.
> 
> Keep me informed please.





fossyant said:


> Would love to join in on some organised (of sorts) MTB rides. Roman Lakes - do you mean Mellor area ? My doorstep !


 


Right. My injection's been cancelled, so I'm free to ride on Saturday. (I may be called into work on Sunday so that's a non-starter.)

I've got two routes in mind, one round Marple/Hayfield and the other based in Bakewell. Both are 22/23km or 14-15 miles, and reasonable graded routes. My idea would be to meet at either Roman Lakes car park or the Monsal Trail carpark in Bakewell around 10.00 -10.30 and set off with a snack in our packs, reckoning on 2-3 hours as a rough guide, but happy to take all day if necessary. 

I'll try and get my GPS up and running! 

Let me know if you fancy coming along. As I said, I can pick up en route and offer lifts comng from Huddersfield. 

I'll post details of the route..... anyone want to express a preference?


----------



## simon.r (12 Feb 2013)

Sorry, can't do this Saturday. If it's a success and you plan another ride please let me know - ideally 3 or 4 weeks notice would be useful so I can arrange things.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> Right. My injection's been cancelled, so I'm free to ride on Saturday. (I may be called into work on Sunday so that's a non-starter.)
> 
> I've got two routes in mind, one round Marple/Hayfield and the other based in Bakewell. Both are 22/23km or 14-15 miles, and reasonable graded routes. My idea would be to meet at either Roman Lakes car park or the Monsal Trail carpark in Bakewell around 10.00 -10.30 and set off with a snack in our packs, reckoning on 2-3 hours as a rough guide, but happy to take all day if necessary.
> 
> ...


 
will speak with my OH tomorrow and see if he is happy to rearrange when we do the shopping and can change when we visit my mother (given I was there today, changing it is not an issue) and hopefully yes... what sort of grade are you thinking of? I ask only because it is a long while since I last did any red routes and have lost a touch of my confidence - hate being the only female and holding everyone back etc...


----------



## dan_bo (12 Feb 2013)

I'm up for owt when my hand's fixed- nice post Cubist.


----------



## Cubist (12 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> will speak with my OH tomorrow and see if he is happy to rearrange when we do the shopping and can change when we visit my mother (given I was there today, changing it is not an issue) and hopefully yes... what sort of grade are you thinking of? I ask only because it is a long while since I last did any red routes and have lost a touch of my confidence - hate being the only female and holding everyone back etc...


It isn't graded. I've just plotted the route on Garmin Connect, and it's all wide track with a bit of narrow thrown in. I can't see any technical stuff. MBR rated it medium, but that could be simply distance- I can't see any features that would raise it above blue. Don't worry about holding anyone up, that 's the whole point. We go at whatever pace it takes. 

I've decided to go with the Bakewell route. It takes us south down the Monsal Trail, along paths and tracks to Rowsley Village, then North through Rowsley Wood to the stone circle above Beeley Plantation, then West to Calton Houses, up through Chatsworth Park to Edensor, and back down to Bakewell. Total 14 miles. 

I'll see if I can work out how to link to the route from the Garmin site.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> It isn't graded. I've just plotted the route on Garmin Connect, and it's all wide track with a bit of narrow thrown in. I can't see any technical stuff. MBR rated it medium, but that could be simply distance- I can't see any features that would raise it above blue. Don't worry about holding anyone up, that 's the whole point. We go at whatever pace it takes.
> 
> I've decided to go with the Bakewell route. It takes us south down the Monsal Trail, along paths and tracks to Rowsley Village, then North through Rowsley Wood to the stone circle above Beeley Plantation, then West to Calton Houses, up through Chatsworth Park to Edensor, and back down to Bakewell. Total 14 miles.
> 
> I'll see if I can work out how to link to the route from the Garmin site.


sounds good - next time I get to talk to my OH I'll see if he is up for it as well (if that is OK...)


----------



## Cubist (12 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> sounds good - next time I get to talk to my OH I'll see if he is up for it as well (if that is OK...)


Of course!


----------



## Cubist (12 Feb 2013)

Testing

http://connect.garmin.com/course/2868753


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> Testing
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/course/2868753


works for me, but I have a garmin account as it is.


----------



## Motozulu (13 Feb 2013)

Got tickets to a match this saturday mate - shame. Report back on how it goes.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (14 Feb 2013)

i am working  gutted sorry


----------

